# How Is Savannah Charter Fishing In Early March?



## K Dowling (Jan 30, 2012)

Me and my Family were planning to plan a birthday trip to savannah for my father in-law. He loves to fish so the guys are most are going to go on a charter fishing trip out of savannah. I was wondering how would is the saltwater off shore charter fishing in the first week of march?Between march 2-11. thanks


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 30, 2012)

March is pretty iffy out there, even if the fish are biting, the winds are most often howling and the seas rough. An inshore trip may be a better option.


----------



## K Dowling (Jan 30, 2012)

What are the saltwater fish regulations for first week march or late feb.?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 31, 2012)

You might be better off asking these questions on the Georgia Coast forum, most of us fish the Gulf on this forum.

I'm not sure as I do not fish the left coast, however you may want to google SAFMC and check it out yourself.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Feb 1, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> You might be better off asking these questions on the Georgia Coast forum, most of us fish the Gulf on this forum.
> 
> I'm not sure as I do not fish the left coast, however you may want to google SAFMC and check it out yourself.


X's 2, I think if you go to Georgia Coastal Fishing, the one just above this one, you'll get more replies. 

Happy Fishing


----------



## WhiskeyRiver (Feb 3, 2012)

You basically can't keep anything you would want to eat. They've shut down grouper,  snapper and seabass.  Offshore is not worth it.  You could roll the dice and set up a stream trip for pelagics but will be costly and dependent on weather.  
My advice is to onshore fish for trout, reds and flounder.  Still a little too early for cobia.  
Best of luck.
Ms Judy charters is the charter desk here.  Been around forever


----------



## Mweathers (Feb 6, 2012)

Should be starting to catch whiting by then also.  Like the man said, offshore is pretty much shut down until cobia start showing up.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 6, 2012)

Ms Judy charters is the charter desk here. Been around forever 

I disagree with the statement above, there are better options.


----------

